# The Strangers



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey everyone, while seeing Shutter, I saw a preview for the movie The Strangers. It looks pretty scary, you can watch the preview here. 
[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=nCU0k_jbCUo[/YOUTUBE].
I was wondering what some of yall thought about it. I'll go see it, but there haven't been many good horror movies out lately, so hopefully this one will break the streak.


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 22, 2008)

Never heard of it but it looks scary


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Mar 22, 2008)

Yea I hadn't heard of it either till I saw Shutter, which was alright, but this looks better.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 7, 2008)

*The Strangers - Inspired by real events?*

I first saw the trailer for this movie a while back when I was seeing another movie a few weeks back and I was instantly interested in this because it looked generally creepy. It's supposed to be inspired by true events. 

Check out the trailer. 

[YOUTUBE]nCU0k_jbCUo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bear Walken (May 7, 2008)

I saw this trailer a few days ago. It looks like something I might see. I checked the official site to see if they give any more details on what true events inspired this film. Nada. Most people are guessing it's based on either the Manson Family Murders or the BTK killer in Kansas.


----------



## CalRahhh (May 17, 2008)

did a search, nothing came up.....


----------



## crazymtf (May 17, 2008)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## martryn (May 17, 2008)

Looks decent.  Pretty sure both die at the end of the film, though.  Bonus points for Joanna Newsom.


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 12, 2008)

hahah
dude what if they picked the wrong house
like it was some black people rather then those white couples


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2008)

Movie sucked. It was too short, too predictable, and too gay.


----------



## Zeroo (Jun 12, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Movie sucked. It was too short, too predictable, and too gay.



couldn't have said it better myself....
I actually came out of the theater laughing...yeah the ending was hilarious...I mean

*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf was that scream at the end about?!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2008)

It was for effect.


----------



## Big Boss (Jun 12, 2008)

I was laughing so much at the movie. The fucking killers who get to one place to another running like Kenyans, the constant pop outs behind the girl. The best friend guy getting his windshield shot at. (which was hilarious because of his reaction)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2008)

so it sucks? i been looking forward to seeing it


----------



## -18 (Jun 12, 2008)

that movie is fucking awesome

I watched the movie in the premier night

they said it was based on the Keddy Cabin Murder, yeah the movie was inspired by the Keddy Cabin Murder

but it looks so different in the actual events

and more likely, that movie was very related to the Movie called Ils(Them)

it was a French movie, it was also a kick ass movie

that movie was inspired by true story too, the true story of the movie was, an Austrian couple was murdered in their house by Teenagers in Czech Republic

the movie Ils(Them) was about a French couple, the husband was a novelist, and the wife is a teacher, one night, they were murdered by teenagers somewhere near Bucharest Romania


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 12, 2008)

i enjoyed it. it may have just been because the friend i went with was constantly jumping cause she can't handle scary movies at the slightest, but i enjoyed it.


----------



## twinkie2 (Jun 13, 2008)

I jumped many, many times.  Ya, I'm a chicken.  But I really enjoyed it, makes me NEVER want to go to some isolated cabin.


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2008)

MOVIE was fucking Retarded and funny 

Too much shock value not enough dialogue 

I LAUGHED SO FUCKING HARD AT THE END IT AIN'T EVEN FUNNY


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2008)

I guess you might enjoy it... if you're a poof.


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 13, 2008)

well shit imagin your alone at your house and you just heard a knock at 3-4 oclock in the morning haha
would it scare you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2008)

mister_napolean said:


> well shit imagin your alone at your house and you just heard a knock at 3-4 oclock in the morning haha
> would it scare you?


Not really... Although, I probably wouldn't answer the door.


----------



## Bender (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm so tired an Earthquake wouldn't wake me

Just a few weeks ago I slept during an Earthquake 

True Story


----------



## Wilham (Jun 13, 2008)

This movie was stupid. I wasted good money on this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2008)

I wasted bad money on mine.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 13, 2008)

i wasted my money I shoulda watched it online....yea I thought the killer with long hair was a dude haha


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 16, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Movie sucked. It was too short, too predictable, and too gay.



OMG! that first mask poppin' up in the darkness didn't catch u off guard?


----------



## dwabn (Jun 16, 2008)

This movie had potential but ended up being pretty disappointing not scary too. i think i gave it a 4-5 out of 10


----------

